# Treasure State Retriever Club Field Trial /Butte ,Montana 7/10- 12/ 2015



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Any news on the trial? Callbacks ?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

The first series in the open is a land triple. There are still over 30 dogs to run.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

We are in a weather delay, there has been a driving rainstorm since 1pm right after we (Clint ) ran...

the Triple was thrown Long left Retired, middle gun, not retired but difficult to see after the dog comes out of the swale, and the flyer shot on the right away from the test

It is a good solid test

The judges had hoped to get a second test started but with the thunder and possible lightning that appears unlikely, it has however dropped the temp in the mid 60's


----------



## CindyGal (Mar 6, 2012)

Open callbacks?


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Derby results:
1. 7 Trout o Sacco/h Glass
2. 4 Lazer o Hartl & Grammer/ h Hartl
3. 5 Thor o/h Reitz
4. 9 Jersey o Fitzpatrick/h Pleasant
RJ. 1 Abby o Swanson & Nesselroad/h Swanson
jams: 10, 13, 19


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the second series of the Open is a double land blind thru yesterdays!st series marks...I do not know any of the specifics because I was gunning at the Amateur...

The First series of the Amateur consisted of a long Left hand bird thrown RT>LFT, measures at 345 yards, I was the second gun on the RT @ 125 yards thrown RT> LFT....the Flyer was in the Middle thrown slightly inward at about 130 yards...My bird was thrown angled back toward the back side of the Flyer gunners

The weather is overcast high 67 degrees, stiff wind at about 10-15 mph across the test from RT>LEFT


and yes I am posting this on my Mac Book using my Verizon hot spot, while in the gallery, signal is fairly strong


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Bon, do you have any callbacks? Inquiring minds in Manitoba want to know.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi Inquiring Mind in Manitoba:

Good luck in your activities across the border! Will be expecting updates on how everything goes.

Interested Reader in Santa Barbara


----------



## Bar3Ranch (Dec 10, 2008)

Any info on callbacks for the Q thanks in advance.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Bon, are you here at the trial? I'd love to meet you in person. I'll look for you tomorrow morning.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I didn't stick around for callbacks to the Open fourth after I ran the water blind. Open callbacks to third were: 3,4,6,8,9,12,14,16,17,18,19,22,25,26,27,30,31,33,34,36,39,40,42,43,45,48,51,54,55,56,58,60,62,63,64,66,67,69


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Callbacks to third series Amateur: 1,2,5,6,7,11,19,21,23,27,29,30,36,37,38,40,42,43,45,47,49,51,52. Should be 23 dogs


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

jgrammer said:


> Derby results:
> 1. 7 Trout o Sacco/h Glass
> 2. 4 Lazer o Hartl & Grammer/ h Hartl
> 3. 5 Thor o/h Reitz
> ...


Congratulations on the second to you and Tom, Jean. The last time I saw that dog he was still retrieving stuffed toys!


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Any information on the Q


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Call backs to Open 4th, 20 dogs back: 3,4,6,8,12,17,22,27,30,31,33,34,39,40,54,55,56,58,66,69.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

2 labs said:


> Any information on the Q


1st. Indy. Joe Glass
2nd. Bodie. John Terraciano
3rd. Thor. Ron Reitz
4th. Buzz. Mark Madore
RJ. Rumor. Rob Erhardt Debi Adams
Jams; 1,4,13,16,19


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the updates, everyone.

Congrats to all finishers in the Derby and Qual but especially to Joe Glass (who took 1st in the Derby w/Trout and in the Qual w/Indy) and to you Jean w/your Derby 2nd!


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks John for the update on the Q


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Amateur call backs to fourth:
5,11,21,27,29,36,37,38,40,43,45,47,51,52.

14 Dogs


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

A huge congratulations to Kareen Tierney and Jackie (and Mike, too) for winning the Open. This gives Jackie her FC & AFC titles.


----------



## Bill McKnight (Sep 11, 2014)

Yea Jackie and Karen!!!!

Bill


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Kareen and FC-AFC Jackie! And poor Mike did not even get to watch this weekend.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought John would post Am results because I believed he stayed to the end. This is what I got from Florence as she was driving out and I did not have pen and paper when she called.

Amateur

1) Bill Fruehling and George
2) Breck Howard and Kid
3) John Robinson and Gus
4) Florence Sloane and Jones

I do not have the RJ and other JAMs


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Russ, I had to hit the road and inputting results via iPhone is painful for me. Additional Am results:
R-Jam. 51 Tab. Rick Arnold
Jams to dogs #5,11,21,27,36,40,43, 45 and 52


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you to the members of the Treasure State RC for your hospitality. My brother and I always enjoy visiting your trial and seeing many friends both old and new.

Thank you for allowing me to be a gunner/thrower at the Amateur and seeing some great dog work


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

jgrammer said:


> Congratulations, Kareen and FC-AFC Jackie! And poor Mike did not even get to watch this weekend.


Thank you, Jean. I really wish he had been there with me when I was surprised with the Win. He deserves most of the credit for Jackie's accomplishments!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Bill McKnight said:


> Yea Jackie and Karen!!!!
> 
> Bill


Thank you, Bill!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Russ said:


> A huge congratulations to Kareen Tierney and Jackie (and Mike, too) for winning the Open. This gives Jackie her FC & AFC titles.


Thank you, Russ! Mike definitely gets most of the credit!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

U.S. Labradors said:


> Thank you, Russ! Mike definitely gets most of the credit!


Couldn't happen to a nicer couple!!!!!!


----------



## zydecogator (Aug 21, 2008)

Congratulations to Kareen, Mike and Jackie on the Open win and FC and AFC titles! And for Bill Frueling and Jackie and Shaq's son, George, winning the Am! Awesome and a wonderful reward for all the hard work!


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Great news. Congratulations to Kareen, to Mike and to the First Lady!!! Harry


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

HarryWilliams said:


> Great news. Congratulations to Kareen, to Mike and to the First Lady!!! Harry


Thank you, Harry!!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

zydecogator said:


> Congratulations to Kareen, Mike and Jackie on the Open win and FC and AFC titles! And for Bill Frueling and Jackie and Shaq's son, George, winning the Am! Awesome and a wonderful reward for all the hard work!


Thank you! Couldn't do this without the help and encouragement of our great training partner in Portland! We are so proud of Wood River's Mr. Big for his win! It is a great breeding and we hope all their offsprings are successful in the future!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Marvin S said:


> Couldn't happen to a nicer couple!!!!!!


Thank you, Marvin! That was very nice of you!


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Whooowooo Kareen and Jackie. Congratulations.
I guess Mike too

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2015)

Congratulations Kareen and Mike!

Mark and Cindy


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

gmhr1 said:


> Congratulations Kareen and Mike!
> 
> Mark and Cindy


Thank you!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

labsforme said:


> Whooowooo Kareen and Jackie. Congratulations.
> I guess Mike too
> 
> Jeff


Thank you, Jeff! Mike deserves most of the credit!


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

Think there has been a mistake on Entry Express in regards to 4th place. I believe is should be dog #22 Dove, handled by Don Remien, owned by Leslie Luray.


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Contrats to all winners and a special on for Joe Glass with AJTop Harwood Independence ''Indy'' for there qual win.


----------

